# is it possible to get work costa blanca



## nick1 (Oct 9, 2010)

What are the possibilities of getting work on the costa blanca? We will be looking for anything just to supplement our income only 200 - 250 eu pw between 2people.Or is it near on impossible? Your opinions please.
Thanks Nick.


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Nick, as discussed many a times over. Unemployment in Spain is hovering at the 20% mark, so finding work is terribly hard...mind you not impossible.

A friend of mine got layed off last week, but luckily landed another job, although his skill set and reputation in the industry played a huge role in this.

As others has mentioned before, if you have a particular skill that is needed, speak spanish at near fluent level or if you know someone whos uncles, daughters, sisters friend of a cousin needs someone, then you should find work....
If you look real hard, and work hard towards it you might land something.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nick1 said:


> What are the possibilities of getting work on the costa blanca? We will be looking for anything just to supplement our income only 200 - 250 eu pw between 2people.Or is it near on impossible? Your opinions please.
> Thanks Nick.


not impossible - unlikely though, as Jean says


however, don't forget that you'll have to pay tax & NI on that, & if self-employed that would be 250+/- euros a month (depends on your age) just in NI to start with


----------



## nick1 (Oct 9, 2010)

*re work*



xabiachica said:


> not impossible - unlikely though, as Jean says
> 
> 
> however, don't forget that you'll have to pay tax & NI on that, & if self-employed that would be 250+/- euros a month (depends on your age) just in NI to start with


What are the ni and tax levels in Spain i will be 46 and my wife 45 then.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

nick1 said:


> What are the possibilities of getting work on the costa blanca? We will be looking for anything just to supplement our income only 200 - 250 eu pw between 2people.Or is it near on impossible? Your opinions please.
> Thanks Nick.


Another thing that hasn't been mentioned is that as the wages are low here what income you are asking for , whilst in the UK you'd probably get in 2/3 days, would Probably be a full 6 days here.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

nick1 said:


> What are the possibilities of getting work on the costa blanca? We will be looking for anything just to supplement our income only 200 - 250 eu pw between 2people.Or is it near on impossible? Your opinions please.
> Thanks Nick.


Also depends on when you are thinking of coming out. Right now, for example there is a surge in unemployment because many of the seasonal workers have been laid off for the winter.

But..like others have said, it is not impossible. What's your Spanish like?


----------



## nick1 (Oct 9, 2010)

*re work*



gus-lopez said:


> Another thing that hasn't been mentioned is that as the wages are low here what income you are asking for , whilst in the UK you'd probably get in 2/3 days, would Probably be a full 6 days here.


Hi,We would only be looking to earn an extra 1000 eu per month to supplement our income this is between 2 of us.Thanks Nick


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

nick1 said:


> Hi,We would only be looking to earn an extra 1000 eu per month to supplement our income this is between 2 of us.Thanks Nick


That's 500€ each - I saw an advert for a bi-lingual part time vet wanted yesterday - that was only paying 400-600€ PCM!

Earning £1000 between two in the UK is (or used to be) childsplay, but here a top up of 1000€ is actually a tall order - i kid you not! Whatever level of income you get you will have to work a lot harder than in the UK for it! 

Having said that I know one guy who holds down 3 well paid part time jobs and rakes in a fortune. It's a case of meeting people, because out here it really is, as has been said so many times "not what you know, its who you know", forget CV's, forget Applications, most people find work on personal recomendation and talking in bars etc!

As asked before, whats your Spanish like? If you speak the lingo you stand a much better chance because a) you are more attractive and b) you can talk to the spaniards and get in with the people who may know of work going!

(Did I just say talking Spanish makes you more attractive?. ooh you know what i mean!)


----------



## nick1 (Oct 9, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> That's 500€ each - I saw an advert for a bi-lingual part time vet wanted yesterday - that was only paying 400-600€ PCM!
> 
> Earning £1000 between two in the UK is (or used to be) childsplay, but here a top up of 1000€ is actually a tall order - i kid you not! Whatever level of income you get you will have to work a lot harder than in the UK for it!
> 
> ...


Spanish not all that good, i can get by with the usual holiday stuff but will probably be a little better by the time we move which is next sept.I am a jeweller by trade but have had loads of different businesses in the UK I also worked the markets for many years ,so it looks like i will have to rely on my wits.
Thanks Nick.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

nick1 said:


> Spanish not all that good, i can get by with the usual holiday stuff but will probably be a little better by the time we move which is next sept.I am a jeweller by trade but have had loads of different businesses in the UK I also worked the markets for many years ,so it looks like i will have to rely on my wits.
> Thanks Nick.


You have roughly a year - my advice would be to take classes, join web thingys, buy books, cd's andything, learn as much as you can, in a year you can become reasonably competant and it will stand you in much better stead.

I wish I had done that, instead I opted for a few lessons for a while and to learn the rest hear. Doing business meant I had to graft (and still do) with the language but every time you learn a new word you fit in a tiny bit more!

I can count to ten now (backwards) so I think I will get a biscuit!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

nick1 said:


> What are the possibilities of getting work on the costa blanca? We will be looking for anything just to supplement our income only 200 - 250 eu pw between 2people.Or is it near on impossible? Your opinions please.
> Thanks Nick.


As the others have said, you are unlikely to find anything if you are competing with the 4 million unemployed Spanish workers!

A lot of expats are trying to earn money from other expats, who prefer to employ them because they speak the same language. This can work if you have a useful skill that is hard to find, and are in an area with lots of Brits. But because the Brits are tightening their belts now, it needs to be something people need, like repairing boilers or maintaining swimming pools, rather than a luxury service. 

And of course you have to be very, very good at it because you will get most of your business via word of mouth and if you screw up on one job, that will be the end of it. You may also meet hostility from other expat suppliers who were here before you if you start poaching their customers.

Sorry to sound pessimistic but that´s how things are right now!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> As the others have said, you are unlikely to find anything if you are competing with the 4 million unemployed Spanish workers!
> 
> A lot of expats are trying to earn money from other expats, who prefer to employ them because they speak the same language. This can work if you have a useful skill that is hard to find, and are in an area with lots of Brits. But because the Brits are tightening their belts now, it needs to be something people need, like repairing boilers or maintaining swimming pools, rather than a luxury service.
> 
> ...


:clap2: wise words as always


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

....hell, it's 'possible' to walk on the moon ....


----------



## nick1 (Oct 9, 2010)

djfwells said:


> ....hell, it's 'possible' to walk on the moon ....


Looks like i will have to buy in the old Gold people are getting shot of! there is gonna be a lot more of it as things are so hard out there.


----------

